# Πρόβλημα κατά τη σύνδεση ως root

## kostasm

Γεια σας,

Σήμερα πήρα ένα back up σε ένα μηχάνημα με Linux Gentoo από ένα μηχάνημα με Windows XP και με το πρόγραμμα της Acronis. Όταν πήγα να ξεκινήσω παλι το linux δεν φόρτωνε το linux κανονικά και σταματούσε σε κάποιο σημείο. Ύστερα από 4-5 restart φορτώνει κανονικά το Linux, αλλά όταν πάω να συνδεθώ ως root Μου εμφανίζει το παρακάτω σφάλμα και δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ. 

/bin/login : error while loading shared libraries /lib/libpam_misc.so.0 :cannot read file data:invalid argument

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

